# Where to buy frozen food?



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

Do you guys know where I can buy frozen food besides BA/SUM?

I currently have mysis shrimps, brine shrimps and cyclopeeze and I'm trying to add more variety.

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a pretty good variety to have but you could always buy some frozen seafood medley and grind it up yourself. It comes from the sea so they'll like it.

Chinese grocery store $1.99 for a big bag of seafood medley.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I usually pick up mines from John:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34476

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1. In combination of a prepared/commercial food like NLS (New Life Spectrum) is a very complete and varied diet as one can achieve, IMHO/E.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> That's a pretty good variety to have but you could always buy some frozen seafood medley and grind it up yourself. It comes from the sea so they'll like it.
> 
> Chinese grocery store $1.99 for a big bag of seafood medley.


For sure! You can make your own cubes by saving the cube trays you get of the prepared frozen foods. 1 bag lasts me months

I put my medley add some frozen shrimp and frozen scallop in the food processor, selcon (let it soak in for a while), then add add some freesh saltwater, nori, then put it in the old mysis cube trays.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try this:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34476


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

*Dan at MOPS (Mail Order Pet Supply) is a super guy with whom to deal. http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium-supplies-c-1.html 1-888-648-6677
Jim*


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

@ TIM and ALTCHARACTER
can i feed them to freshwater as well? or is this only safe for saltwater fish?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

artup said:


> @ TIM and ALTCHARACTER
> can i feed them to freshwater as well? or is this only safe for saltwater fish?


I don't know much about freshwater fish TBH, but they would have to be a carnivore. If they are a herbivore FW fish then you could try seeing what veggies they like to eat then chop it up into a food processor. When I make it I mix some new saltwater into the food to make it easier to chop, so if you were going to do it for FW, I would use some RODI or dechlorinated water instead.

Either way, make a very small batch of it first and see how it goes over

I know my goldfish eat it without any problems, but goldfish don't seem to care what they eat lol.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea i think i will try a small chopped up piece to try and see how it goes.
Thanks everyone


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I order Nutramar Ova from Reef Concept in Quebec, and Fauna Marin stuff from Cherry Corals in the US.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out C-Food 

Our food contains Astaxanthin, Brine Shrimp, Broccoli, Carrots, Clams, Copepods, Crab, Cuttlefish, Cyclop-eeze, Daphnia, Dulse Flake, Dulse Powder, Eggs (Brine Shrimp, Fish, Prawn, Oyster & Sea Urchin), Kelp Flake, Kelp Powder, Krill, Garlic, Golden Pearls (5 - 800 microns), Mussels, Nori, Octopus, Oysters, PE Mysis, Phytoplankton, Prawns, Scallops, Smelt, Spinach, Spirulina, Squid, Vitamins & Minerals


----------

